
Best way to connect 2 bluetooth headsets to each other? RasPi as gateway? - Andrenid
I have 2 pairs of Bose QC35 bluetooth headsets. I&#x27;d like them to be able to talk to each other. In theory, it feels like it should be as simple as getting a RasPi, 2 bluetooth dongles (or use onboard + 1 dongle) so both can pair to the RasPi at once, then with some software making the line-in from one go to the headphones of another, and vice versa.<p>I&#x27;ve spent a while googling but can&#x27;t find any reference to anyone having done this. Not with a RasPi, not with anything. There&#x27;s a few proprietary &quot;bluetooth intercom&quot; systems for motorbikes etc, but I want to do this myself.<p>Has anyone done anything like this, or have any ideas? Which language&#x2F;libraries would be best to write an app that &quot;marries&quot; both bluetooth connections? I&#x27;m very new to non-web programming so I have no idea where to start.
======
mousetree
QC35 headphones can already talk to each other using the Bose Connect app

~~~
Andrenid
Yeh sorry I should've been more clear. The idea is for a "gateway" type device
that any 2 bluetooth headsets could connect to and talk to each other. The
QC35s are just what I own that I can use for testing and getting this working.

------
Raed667
Streaming bluetooth data through an RPi is at best unreliable.

